# Incra vs Jessem Debate



## jrprottas (Mar 31, 2010)

Can you guys sound off about these two great products and tell me which way to go, and why!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Incra and JessEm each sell router tables, fences and router lifts and, in the case of lifts Incra sells two: a version of the JessEm Mast-R-Lift and the Woodpecker PRLv2, each modified to their specs (using their magnetic plate rings). Their fences are quite different. Which type of product are you asking about?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a Jessem lift and an Incra Ultimate fence setup. I am really pleased with both. They perform really well, once you get to know them. There are plenty of tricks and details to increase the accuracy and pleasure in using these tools. I have a Trend T11 router and Trend pro table that is nowhere near as good. The fence is awful, the built in lift is O.K., but I keep on losing skin off a knuckle when using the lift. It meets Health and Safety specs, that my Incra/Jessem setup does not meet for school use in the U.K. I was somewhat limited to what was avaiable for sale in the U.K. at the time, but am really happy with what I have. I started off with the smaller plastic Incra Jig and am still using that on the drill press setup.


----------



## jrprottas (Mar 31, 2010)

*LS Positioner vs Jessem Fence w/ Miter Slide*

Right Jim, since posting I've decided on the Woodpecker PRLV2 to go with the bench dog extension wing I've installed (to the left of my saw blade) on my Jet TS. Now I'm debating adding a second extension wing to the right side and may go with the same Bench Dog wing or am considering the MCLS phenolic due to its lighter weight and taller fence.

Can the LS positioner that so many of you use be used in a set-up like this? I dont want to buy two Jessem Fences and 2 Jessem miter sliders-too much money. What is the other Incra product for saws? But I dont want a hodgepodge of systems that bump into one another. 

I can't find any examples of newer (Jet) table saws with 2 router extensions and the fence, lift, miter accessories that might work together?? Again, I'm new and hope I'm being clearer this time. Thanks


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jeff..
You will be very pleased with the PRLv2 lift! It is as good as it gets IMHO!

With regards to your phenolic table choice, Woodpeckers has a new line you might want to look at: 

Woodpeckers Router Table - 24 x 32 Phenolic

Woodpeckers a well as Incra and I'm sure others offer different packages for routing on both sides of the tablesaw. Now a few things to consider:
The incremental positioner on an Incra system, when mounted atop a tablesaw will limit the use of the tablesaw. During some applications, you may have to remove the system entirely to use the tablesaw. When I say "system" I'm referring to the LS positioner only". This will primarily depend on the "width" of cut your making on the tablesaw. 

The LS positioner can be used on a dualwing setup. The only proviso is that you will have to "swing" the positioner around when moving from one side to the other. You won't be able to just pull the positioner out and reinstall into the backside of the base. 
Originally on my tablesaw (prior to my making a dedicated router cabinet) I took advantage of the two mitre slots. I made a jig that locked down into the slots and then the base unit mounted to the jig. This worked great when routing on the left side of the table. In order to work off of the right side, all you would need to do is swing the LS and jig 180 degrees...just something to think about...

As for the wing extensions on a Jet saw, I'd just fire off a note to Jet and ask what they have available or recommend or call their customer service line if they have one.


----------

